# Firmware build v8.1 2018.36.2 ac4a215 (9/19/2018)



## SoFlaModel3

Version found on a Model 3 in Nevada


----------



## gymshoe

Just updated to this version in Seattle. What's New window just says, "This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes."


----------



## hdgmedic

This is coming en masse. The TeslaFi firmware tracker is showing a new car being added every 30 seconds, or so.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Suggestion: Next time one of these threads gets opened, add a comment in the post directing people that receive the update to rate the first post "Informative" (or something) as opposed to simply posting "Got it" messages. That might keep the signal to noise ratio high on discussing the new features, bugs fixed, and bugs introduced in the release, and also give people an easy way to see how widely distributed the release is (for those that don't check TeslaFi or ez-fw (or whatever it is)). I guess you would miss the geographical information and the actual speed of the rollout, and I suspect people would probably just post anyway...but if you think it's worthwhile to give it a shot, please do.

Anyway, I got the update myself this morning 

Something I noticed is that AP seemed more willing to take a particular exit/interchange ramp at a higher speed than it has in the past (which is good, because I had been potentially holding up traffic). The real test will be on my afternoon commute as the opposite ramp (where the speed limit goes up from 65 to 70) is particularly problematic, as even though I set the TACC to 73, the car insists on going no more than 60mph, even though the curve is very gentle, and in fact for a pretty good section, perfectly straight. I have no option but to step on the accelerator to avoid getting rear ended on this section. I'd be very happy if that was addressed.


----------



## Reliev

@NOGA$4ME since we are trying to figure out how it gets sent around (until the unicorn v9 version comes out) people tend to post where they are getting it from. But I agree there should be some way to say what region or something maybe an icon or something? or maybe that's what tesla fi should do for us. I got it also in central Florida


----------



## Chris350

Got it here in FLA...

It does return the Slacker playlist function if you are signed in on the Slacker Premium account.

Getting set for the morning drive (80+ miles), so we shall see how it goes....


----------



## Zamboni52

Got it this morning at 0500 in Colorado Springs, CO. Came from 34.1.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

relidtm said:


> @NOGA$4ME since we are trying to figure out how it gets sent around (until the unicorn v9 version comes out) people tend to post where they are getting it from. But I agree there should be some way to say what region or something maybe an icon or something? or maybe that's what tesla fi should do for us. I got it also in central Florida


Granted, not all M3OC users contribute to TeslaFi, but they also don't post in this (or similar) threads, so I think this would give you a pretty good indication of geographical distribution if this is interesting data:

https://teslafi.com/softwareMain.php?detail=FleetUpdates

This will break down this particular release and give you sortable fields as well:

https://teslafi.com/softwareMain.php?detail=2018.36.2 ac4a215

I don't know if you have to be a TeslaFi subscriber or not to access these links...maybe a non-subscriber can check. If these are open to anyone, then I'll add another suggestion to put the above link into the first post of the new threads devoted to S/W releases.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I'm still on 32.3, I think I need to drive over to Tesla at lunch and test the "connect to their WiFi" theory!


----------



## NEO

NOGA$4ME said:


> Granted, not all M3OC users contribute to TeslaFi, but they also don't post in this (or similar) threads, so I think this would give you a pretty good indication of geographical distribution if this is interesting data:
> 
> https://teslafi.com/softwareMain.php?detail=FleetUpdates
> 
> This will break down this particular release and give you sortable fields as well:
> 
> https://teslafi.com/softwareMain.php?detail=2018.36.2 ac4a215
> 
> I don't know if you have to be a TeslaFi subscriber or not to access these links...maybe a non-subscriber can check. If these are open to anyone, then I'll add another suggestion to put the above link into the first post of the new threads devoted to S/W releases.


As a non-subscriber, I can't access those links


----------



## Rich M

Is the non working left brake light fixed on screen?


----------



## 2Kap

Got it this morning. 
Noticed the tail/brake light bug on the display has been fixed. 
I also just now noticed the light blinks when you have the turn signal on.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

NEO said:


> As a non-subscriber, I can't access those links


Okay, thanks for confirming. Well let me say this about 36.2: it's rolling out FAST! I can't say that I monitor the rate at which all new updates roll out, but in the 12 hours since the update was first seen, we're already up to 13% of the Model 3 fleet with that update installed, even more interesting considering the fact that it's still very early AM in California and likely many owners haven't had a chance to install yet.


----------



## Travelwolf

I am unable to access the links, not a subscriber to teslafi. apparently been living under a rock (ok, really inside my model 3 b/c it is so bad-ass) b/c i'm not even sure what it is?



NOGA$4ME said:


> Granted, not all M3OC users contribute to TeslaFi, but they also don't post in this (or similar) threads, so I think this would give you a pretty good indication of geographical distribution if this is interesting data:
> 
> https://teslafi.com/softwareMain.php?detail=FleetUpdates
> 
> This will break down this particular release and give you sortable fields as well:
> 
> https://teslafi.com/softwareMain.php?detail=2018.36.2 ac4a215
> 
> I don't know if you have to be a TeslaFi subscriber or not to access these links...maybe a non-subscriber can check. If these are open to anyone, then I'll add another suggestion to put the above link into the first post of the new threads devoted to S/W releases.


----------



## JWardell

Does this version include the in-car supercharger payment update?
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-supercharger-in-car-payment-software-update/


----------



## Travelwolf

I also got the update notification before I woke up this morning, but waited to have it install while I am at work. Got the notification that it installed while teaching my class. I'm in Kansas City.


----------



## CleanEV

I saw this message to update when I got into my car this morning at 6:40am. Odd thing is since last two updates, there is no longer a notification about an update being available on my iPhone, though after the update I do see a notification stating that the update is complete. Anyone else having similar experience, lately?
Wish Tesla gave better description on what was fixed, instead of same one liner we have been reading lately. We can all wish


----------



## NOGA$4ME

CleanEV said:


> I saw this message to update when I got into my car this morning at 6:40am. Odd thing is since last two updates, there is no longer a notification about an update being available on my iPhone, though after the update I do see a notification stating that the update is complete. Anyone else having similar experience, lately?
> Wish Tesla gave better description on what was fixed, instead of same one liner we have been reading lately. We can all wish


Doesn't help you because it's obviously different, but as a data point, on my Android phone I did get a notification that the update was available (and the second one that it was complete).


----------



## Vin

Just got 36.2 this morning while at work. Haven't driven it yet. Question about the In-car supercharger payment option. Is this just an option if you don't want it to automatically bill your CC on file in Tesla account, or do we now have only one option- to manually enter a card every time we are at a supercharger?
(I'm VIN 027XXX)


----------



## CleanEV

JWardell said:


> Does this version include the in-car supercharger payment update?
> https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-supercharger-in-car-payment-software-update/


I fully agree with this, however the question is what happens when a users phone loses cellular network and as I do not use public Wi-Fi? Especially in some enclosed malls, department stores or warehouses, there are dead spots.
I guess we all will have to be considerate to others by remembering or setting a reminder on phone.
Not sure if Tesla app has this feature to notify you at specific or after 30 minutes of plugging in, etc.? If its not there, nice feature to have. where do we post this request to Tesla for enhancements?


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Vin said:


> Just got 36.2 this morning while at work. Haven't driven it yet. Question about the In-car supercharger payment option. Is this just an option if you don't want it to automatically bill your CC on file in Tesla account, or do we now have only one option- to manually enter a card every time we are at a supercharger?
> (I'm VIN 027XXX)





Teslarati said:


> The in-car payment functionality is an extension of the credit card section within an owner's Tesla Account page, or previously known as the _MyTesla _page.




I take this to mean that it's an alternate option, or maybe that it gives you the ability to add/update cards in-car vs. going to the website, but that it will still be handled automatically without having to manually type in the number each time (which would certainly cause an uproar!)

My question on the article is in reference to this:



Teslarati said:


> Supercharger 50% occupied: $0.50/minute idle fee
> Supercharger 100% occupied: $1.00/minute idle fee




Is that "up to 50% occupied" incurs the 50 cents/min fee? Or is it 0-49 is free; 50-99 is 50 cents; 100% is $1/min. I imagine it's the former, and that 51-100 is $1/minute. Not that I plan on intentionally abusing Superchargers, but when I was in Asheville on morning, the SC was deserted and located some distance away from the shops. If I somehow knew the SC was unoccupied at the time my car finished up charging, I might be tempted to finish up my shopping before returning to the car if there was no fee for less than 50% occupied.


----------



## ronmis

Got the update notification this morning after the car downloaded 600mb of data. Update went well, drove the car around did not notice any issues.

I always park my car in my driveway with its front facing the road before a software update cause i've heard of updates failing and the car needing a tow


----------



## garsh

NOGA$4ME said:


> Is that "up to 50% occupied" incurs the 50 cents/min fee? Or is it 0-49 is free; 50-99 is 50 cents; 100% is $1/min.


I'm pretty sure it's the latter. If the supercharging location is less than 50% occupied, then it's not really hurting anybody for you to just park there.


----------



## 2Kap

CleanEV said:


> I saw this message to update when I got into my car this morning at 6:40am. Odd thing is since last two updates, there is no longer a notification about an update being available on my iPhone, though after the update I do see a notification stating that the update is complete. Anyone else having similar experience, lately?
> Wish Tesla gave better description on what was fixed, instead of same one liner we have been reading lately. We can all wish


Check your phone app, in the settings you can toggle on/off what notifications you get. The one to notify you might have gotten turned off.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

garsh said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the latter. If the supercharging location is less than 50% occupied, then it's not really hurting anybody for you to just park there.


Okay, so the only way that $1/min would ever come into play is when every single stall is in use (and maybe a line is forming). Sounds good.


----------



## lairdb

NOGA$4ME said:


> Okay, thanks for confirming. Well let me say this about 36.2: it's rolling out FAST! I can't say that I monitor the rate at which all new updates roll out, but in the 12 hours since the update was first seen, we're already up to 13% of the Model 3 fleet with that update installed, even more interesting considering the fact that it's still very early AM in California and likely many owners haven't had a chance to install yet.


The links you posted appear to be subscriber-only, but this link is public: https://teslafi.com/firmware/

I think that's the info you were trying to present, though perhaps only the recent rows, or summarized. (P.S. respect to TeslaFi for having some info available for free.)


----------



## NOGA$4ME

lairdb said:


> The links you posted appear to be subscriber-only, but this link is public: https://teslafi.com/firmware/
> 
> I think that's the info you were trying to present, though perhaps only the recent rows, or summarized. (P.S. respect to TeslaFi for having some info available for free.)


Thanks for that link.

The links I provided are quite a bit more digestable and you can easily filter to Model 3's (1 hour later and we're already up to 19%!) and you can get more than just the last 10 installs.


----------



## Derik

NOGA$4ME said:


> Suggestion: Next time one of these threads gets opened, add a comment in the post directing people that receive the update to rate the first post "Informative" (or something) as opposed to simply posting "Got it" messages. That might keep the signal to noise ratio high on discussing the new features, bugs fixed, and bugs introduced in the release, and also give people an easy way to see how widely distributed the release is (for those that don't check TeslaFi or ez-fw (or whatever it is)). I guess you would miss the geographical information and the actual speed of the rollout, and I suspect people would probably just post anyway...but if you think it's worthwhile to give it a shot, please do.


I agree!

Maybe a poll would work since then people can just vote when they got the update. Leave the comments section for findings


----------



## Reliev

@SoFlaModel3 its been debunked a few times
and no i cant see it @NOGA$4ME makes me login


----------



## Reliev

yeah maybe next time something comes out we can have a few regions and you just check it and leave the poll open for a week I like that idea @SoFlaModel3 is on it right


----------



## lascavarian

Smoother autopilot speed adjustments. Wipers work better vs last release. I like it so far.


----------



## Reliev

also some people on reddit said you can change your mop on screen I haven't tried this out yet.


----------



## tivoboy

So, I received an update notice this morning. Car is already on 36.1. After so much waiting for prior updates why on earth would they waste effort on moving me up .1 release?


----------



## garsh

relidtm said:


> also some people on reddit said you can change your mop on screen...


?


----------



## fazluke

Updated last night to 36.2 from 34.1


----------



## sduck

Got this one before driving around a bit this morning. The left virtual taillight seems to be working again. I noticed the autosteer switch in the autopilot settings is greyed out, which caused me some worry, but it still seemed to work fine. Still can't set TACC to a speed lower than what the car thinks the speed limit is on a road without immediately spinning the right wheel - I've been going back and forth with them about this bug.


----------



## fazluke

It is always greyed out when car is moving.
Also, you can always set up an upper limit over posted speed at /autopilot/setting (*)/then choose your option and limits


----------



## SoFlaModel3

relidtm said:


> yeah maybe next time something comes out we can have a few regions and you just check it and leave the poll open for a week I like that idea @SoFlaModel3 is on it right


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Mike

fazluke said:


> Also, you can always set up an upper limit over posted speed at /autopilot/setting (*)/then choose your option and limits


True, but the thrust of the other chaps comment boils down to this example:

The legal limit is 60 KPH but the TACC system (speed in the little circle) insists it is 100 KPH.

Setting the TACC under the above scenario results in the car zooming to 100 KPH as one uses the right thumb-wheel to bring the TACC speed down to where one wants it in a 60 KPH zone.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Whooops, MCU self-rebooted after I got into the car for the second time with 36.2. Hopefully just a random anomaly (only the second time this has ever happened to me).

Also, this probably isn't new, but I haven't been playing real close attention until this morning (and only because of the fact that I was able to keep the car in autopilot around a somewhat significant curve without it slowing down to an inappropriate speed--see my earlier comment), but I noticed the little blue autosteer steering wheel actually turns with the main wheel. Interesting!


----------



## fazluke

CleanEV said:


> there is no longer a notification about an update being available on my iPhone, though after the update I do see a notification stating that the update is complete. Anyone else having similar experience, lately?


Yes, I no longer get these notices and this time I did not get the update complete message. I have all notifications on in my iPhone app.


----------



## Shygar

NOGA$4ME said:


> Whooops, MCU self-rebooted after I got into the car for the second time with 36.2. Hopefully just a random anomaly (only the second time this has ever happened to me).
> 
> Also, this probably isn't new, but I haven't been playing real close attention until this morning (and only because of the fact that I was able to keep the car in autopilot around a somewhat significant curve without it slowing down to an inappropriate speed--see my earlier comment), but I noticed the little blue autosteer steering wheel actually turns with the main wheel. Interesting!


Yep actually that wheel has turned for awhile, but yea hard to notice on the slight highway curves.


----------



## Vin

fazluke said:


> Yes, I no longer get these notices and this time I did not get the update complete message. I have all notifications on in my iPhone app.


I have Iphone 8 and received both the Update available and the Download complete notification, however I did recently change my Notifications/Tesla app from "Show as Banners" from Temporary to Persistent. 
Not sure if that will make a difference but I didn't want to miss the notification if it did come up and go away quickly especially if there's some charging interruption etc. Now the notification remains until I see it.


----------



## sduck

fazluke said:


> Also, you can always set up an upper limit over posted speed at /autopilot/setting (*)/then choose your option and limits


Yes, but that's not what I was talking about.


----------



## tivoboy

received both updates, update ready and update complete. Also, I trigger the updates only at home in the garage, I can HEAR them and there are several BIG GIANT NOISES during at least the last few updates. Is that the MCU starting, rebooting? It sounds like the sound when I open the app to check on range.


----------



## coredumperror

I believe at least one of those sounds is the battery pack being physically re-connected to the drive system (it's a fairly loud "Ker-CHUNK"). I hear that every time I go out to my car and wake it up to Summon it out of my carport.


----------



## plankeye

Just installed this (in Texas). Haven't tried it out yet though.


----------



## wackojacko

CleanEV said:


> I saw this message to update when I got into my car this morning at 6:40am. Odd thing is since last two updates, there is no longer a notification about an update being available on my iPhone, though after the update I do see a notification stating that the update is complete. Anyone else having similar experience, lately?
> Wish Tesla gave better description on what was fixed, instead of same one liner we have been reading lately. We can all wish





NOGA$4ME said:


> Doesn't help you because it's obviously different, but as a data point, on my Android phone I did get a notification that the update was available (and the second one that it was complete).


I'm on Android and did not get the initial notification of it being available, but got the complete notification. Weird.


----------



## wackojacko

garsh said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the latter. If the supercharging location is less than 50% occupied, then it's not really hurting anybody for you to just park there.


The previous descriptions of the idle fee said less than 50% no fee. I think there are issues with people (mostly S & X with free charging) parking for extended periods (my guess) so they want everyone to charge and move.

So I'm thinking a fee for any idle activity is my guess.

Edit: just checked Tesla's site and they updated it. Fee applies if 50% or more, high rate if fully occupied.

https://www.tesla.com/en_CA/support/supercharger-idle-fee


----------



## Zamboni52

Initially, didn't see any outright changes or issues. However, I tried to use voice control by holding down the right wheel button and it would not pick up my voice. I did a dual button reset and all is working fine again.


----------



## Bernard

fazluke said:


> Yes, I no longer get these notices and this time I did not get the update complete message. I have all notifications on in my iPhone app.


I have an Android phone and I had not gotten a notification for the 34.1 update, unlike the previous 28.x and 32.x (have not seen the 36.x update yet, but did not use the car yesterday and today, so I'll go the garage and check...)


----------



## ronmis

my car just downloaded 5.5 gb of data. Not sure whats up with that. I'll report back if I get a software update notification :grimacing:


----------



## SoFlaModel3

ronmis said:


> my car just downloaded 5.5 gb of data. Not sure whats up with that. I'll report back if I get a software update notification :grimacing:


We have a thread going for the "big download". It doesn't seem to be tied to an update (or at least not an immediate update).


----------



## ronmis

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We have a thread going for the "big download". It doesn't seem to be tied to an update (or at least not an immediate update).


gotcha, thank you.


----------



## CleanEV

2Kap said:


> Got it this morning.
> Noticed the tail/brake light bug on the display has been fixed.
> I also just now noticed the light blinks when you have the turn signal on.


Thank @2Kap. I just checked my settings and there is just one for software updates. I believe if was not on then I would not have received update completion notification. Something else may be causing it. I simply removed and reinstalled the app for good measure to see if history expats itself she 36.3 or later comes out


----------



## evolution2147

I haven't noticed any differences between this update and the previous (34.x I think). But ever since I got on these 3x.x updates my auto pilot following distance has been weird. When I got the car it was very predictable going from 1-7 car lengths. Now it seems like no matter if I have it set to 1 or 7 it always seems to follow 3-4 actual car lengths. A lot of times it's too close for the situation. Im going to have to pay closer attention to this. Also when the autopilot nags now it ducks the current song that is playing and beeps. Im not a big fan of that. It mostly nags when Im driving on straight roads because it doesn't have to move the wheel. Im constantly pushing the wheel slightly just to keep it happy.


----------



## Joe3+1

fazluke said:


> Yes, I no longer get these notices and this time I did not get the update complete message. I have all notifications on in my iPhone app.


Hi Android Samsung S8+, got notification update available and that it completed. Also a notification that it is connected or not.Occasionally need to reboot phone to "wake up apps".


----------



## Trebonius

evolution2147 said:


> ever since I got on these 3x.x updates my auto pilot following distance has been weird. When I got the car it was very predictable going from 1-7 car lengths. Now it seems like no matter if I have it set to 1 or 7 it always seems to follow 3-4 actual car lengths. A lot of times it's too close for the situation.


What I've noticed is that it's much more flexible with following distance. If someone pulls into your following distance gap, it will slowly build that distance back up, and the speed with which it does that is dependent on how close they are. So if there's a lot of lane changing and close traffic, your car will end up following more closely on average than in quieter traffic where it has time to build up that space cushion. It actually feels a lot like human driving in that sense.

I tend to leave my setting at 7, but I haven't found that it will follow too close for very long.


----------



## megaman5

Looks like playlists are fixed!


----------



## megaman5

Also, the lights menu has interior and exterior groups now?


----------



## Reliev

@garsh LMAO sorry been a developer too long mop is method of payment at the superchargers. My apologies I laughed also.


----------



## evolution2147

Trebonius said:


> What I've noticed is that it's much more flexible with following distance. If someone pulls into your following distance gap, it will slowly build that distance back up, and the speed with which it does that is dependent on how close they are. So if there's a lot of lane changing and close traffic, your car will end up following more closely on average than in quieter traffic where it has time to build up that space cushion. It actually feels a lot like human driving in that sense.
> 
> I tend to leave my setting at 7, but I haven't found that it will follow too close for very long.


Ok that is good, maybe I just haven't used it that much. I will test it more tomorrow since I have a longer drive planned. That is a huge reason why I did not like the autopilot, I find it way too aggressive. If someone cuts you off it slams on the brakes and if a car changes lanes in front of you its like its launching away to speed up. Very unnatural and annoying. My mom just got a new VW and I drive it cross country last week and it is way more natural with speeding up and slowing down.

Im also hoping they remove the feature that the autopilot set point is the speed limit. The speed limits are higher out here then where I grew up and sometimes I'll do 3-4 under the limit at night time when I am just cruising. But if I hit the TCC it accelerates hard to catch up to the speed limit. Maybe if it calmly accelerated I'd be ok with it but it doesn't.


----------



## 40milecommuter

Just installed it. Seems to work fine.


----------



## littlD

What I've noticed going from 34.1 to 36.2:

HD channels on radio start playing much faster and now I don't have to repeatedly retune to an HD2 or HD3 selection after setting off because the car reverted back to HD1. Used to be a regular occurrence and irritating.

And, I reported that one! Sure I wasn't the only one, but it feels great to have a Bug Report make a difference.


----------



## MGallo

Got the notification on my iphone 6S earlier this afternoon. Going to install now, but won't be driving tonight. I am curious about the in-car taillight though. Mine was not out totally, but rather part of it, which made it even less obvious to spot on a red car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Finally officially joined this thread. From 32.3 to 36.2!


----------



## John

Glad to have Slacker playlists back, with slightly better UI it seems.

Just in time for Spotify to be introduced in US? (Please?)


----------



## Bokonon

Woohoo! First-ever software update for my Model 3 is complete. 32.5 --> 36.2. Update only took 20 minutes to install.

I like what's been mentioned in this thread so far, and I'm looking forward to playing with it tomorrow.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Just updated from 34.1. Will drive tomorrow but one irritation has been resolved for me: iPhone X in pocket, charge cable attached. Had to open trunk or door for car to wake and recognize button press to release cable. Car now wakes on button press!


----------



## bernie

Just upgraded from 32.6 to 36.2. Alameda CA. Car made weird noises and flashed lights while I sat in it while it started the update it was done in 18mns or so.


----------



## GDN

relidtm said:


> @SoFlaModel3 its been debunked a few times
> and no i cant see it @NOGA$4ME makes me login


Not sure how you can debunk it, it may just not happen every time. I have it straight from a mechanic in a Tesla shop that yes indeed they do connect and try to get an update pushed if needed when you are in range of a SC Wifi. It saves them time if the car can update while waiting on work vs them having to do it manually or wait on it. Just like any hardware or other work on a computer the first thing they almost always do is make sure you are up to date on SW.


----------



## GDN

Another update from 34.1 to 36.2 tonight. Back on track with the latest. Whoever put 34.1 out should have been shot.


----------



## JimmT

Updated to 36.2 tonight, will report on after the daily commute.


----------



## tencate

Uh oh. After endless successful updates (dating all the way back to 2017), this is the first time I've had an update fail. It says to contact Tesla Service. Guess I'll do that in the morning, or maybe I'll leave a message on the machine tonight. We don't have Tesla SCs here in NM, only a Ranger. Should prove interesting, especially since I'm planning a long drive to Sacramento next Monday with this car! Any suggestions?

[Edit: called Tesla Service, they scheduled a "retry" update first thing this morning and that was successful! YAY!]


----------



## Bernard

Just got mine -- no notification on the app or in email, just in the car. Installed fine in 10-15mins. Same issue as with 34.1: phone no longer works as walk-up/walk-away key (worked fine in 32.2, wish I could return to it).


----------



## barjohn

I received the update today and went from 36.1 to 36.2. I had two occurrences that I have not experienced before so I thought I should at least mention them. First, I was in the car pool lane doing about 75 with AP engaged. After rounding a curve I could see that traffic was stopped some distance ahead. As I got closer, I kept expecting the car to start to slow down or stop but it held its speed with no sign that it saw the stopped vehicles ahead. I let it go as long as I dared but then chickened out when I saw I would need to slam on my brakes to avoid a collision. I pressed the brakes hard and brought the car to a stop with only a few feet to spare. I admit I was too chicken to just let it go and see what would happen. Second incident, again in the car pool lane on the 55 FWY going east in stop and go traffic. I was doing about 15 mph and a car jumped into my lane from the right. My car acted like it did not see the car and did not brake. I braked with about a foot between us. I think my car would have hit the vehicle had I not applied the brakes. I haven't experienced this behavior before with prior builds. A third minor incident was on the same roadway and there is a point where it splits and to the left takes you to the 5 north and staying in the right lane keeps you on the 55 going east. It tried to exit to the left rather than following the roadway to the right. I had to take control of the wheel to put it on the right path. I did let it go a little way to see whether it would self correct and it didn't. One nice thing when I forced the wheel to follow the path I wanted it didn't release as suddenly as it has in the past which causes a momentary oversteer.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tencate said:


> Uh oh. After endless successful updates (dating all the way back to 2017), this is the first time I've had an update fail. It says to contact Tesla Service. Guess I'll do that in the morning, or maybe I'll leave a message on the machine tonight. We don't have Tesla SCs here in NM, only a Ranger. Should prove interesting, especially since I'm planning a long drive to Sacramento next Monday with this car! Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 14866


Do you have autopilot? May want to check if it still works. When a previous update failed on me, it knocked out some of the cameras and disabled autopilot.


----------



## Tmo6

John Griffith said:


> I received the update today and went from 36.1 to 36.2. I had two occurrences that I have not experienced before so I thought I should at least mention them. First, I was in the car pool lane doing about 75 with AP engaged. After rounding a curve I could see that traffic was stopped some distance ahead. As I got closer, I kept expecting the car to start to slow down or stop but it held its speed with no sign that it saw the stopped vehicles ahead. I let it go as long as I dared but then chickened out when I saw I would need to slam on my brakes to avoid a collision. I pressed the brakes hard and brought the car to a stop with only a few feet to spare. I admit I was too chicken to just let it go and see what would happen. Second incident, again in the car pool lane on the 55 FWY going east in stop and go traffic. I was doing about 15 mph and a car jumped into my lane from the right. My car acted like it did not see the car and did not brake. I braked with about a foot between us. I think my car would have hit the vehicle had I not applied the brakes. I haven't experienced this behavior before with prior builds. A third minor incident was on the same roadway and there is a point where it splits and to the left takes you to the 5 north and staying in the right lane keeps you on the 55 going east. It tried to exit to the left rather than following the roadway to the right. I had to take control of the wheel to put it on the right path. I did let it go a little way to see whether it would self correct and it didn't. One nice thing when I forced the wheel to follow the path I wanted it didn't release as suddenly as it has in the past which causes a momentary oversteer.


I had the same issue with my car not slowing on AP when a car in front of me was at a red light! I also chickened out and barely stopped in time.
I'm on 34.1. 
I think the issue is that Teslas easily identify slowing or accelerating vehicles, but don't identify stopped or static objects (e.g. vehicles on AP crashed into static fire truck and static lane dividers.) 
https://mashable.com/2018/05/30/tesla-autopilot-stationary-crashes/


----------



## Diamond.g

Craig Bennett said:


> Just updated from 34.1. Will drive tomorrow but one irritation has been resolved for me: iPhone X in pocket, charge cable attached. Had to open trunk or door for car to wake and recognize button press to release cable. Car now wakes on button press!


Hmm, I didn't think this release fixed that. Will have to check after work (when car usually falls asleep).

The other forum is reporting that Supercharger stall availability is no longer showing. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## iChris93

Craig Bennett said:


> Just updated from 34.1. Will drive tomorrow but one irritation has been resolved for me: iPhone X in pocket, charge cable attached. Had to open trunk or door for car to wake and recognize button press to release cable. Car now wakes on button press!


Did not work for me this morning. I had to open the trunk to get the charge cable out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I don’t know if it has been said, but autopilot feels smoother when someone cuts in front of my on the highway!


----------



## iChris93

Had a bug parking this morning. The autopark icon showed up and I tried pressing it to start but it would not start, the start button just stayed there.


----------



## tencate

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Do you have autopilot? May want to check if it still works.


I get a constant quiet click every 10 seconds or so and when I just tried calling Tesla from inside the car, it seems to no longer recognize my phone and asked me if I wanted to use the Phone App or some such. Interesting! They connected me to Scottsdale and I left a message. Hope things go smoothly for everyone else and I'm the exception.  I'll see how the car behaves when I drive it after I have breakfast.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

tencate said:


> I get a constant quiet click every 10 seconds or so and when I just tried calling Tesla from inside the car, it seems to no longer recognize my phone and asked me if I wanted to use the Phone App or some such. Interesting! They connected me to Scottsdale and I left a message. Hope things go smoothly for everyone else and I'm the exception.  I'll see how the car behaves when I drive it after I have breakfast.


Yeah you'll definitely need to get them to push the update again for sure!


----------



## Emerald AP

John Griffith said:


> I received the update today and went from 36.1 to 36.2. I had two occurrences that I have not experienced before so I thought I should at least mention them. First, I was in the car pool lane doing about 75 with AP engaged. After rounding a curve I could see that traffic was stopped some distance ahead. As I got closer, I kept expecting the car to start to slow down or stop but it held its speed with no sign that it saw the stopped vehicles ahead. I let it go as long as I dared but then chickened out when I saw I would need to slam on my brakes to avoid a collision. I pressed the brakes hard and brought the car to a stop with only a few feet to spare. I admit I was too chicken to just let it go and see what would happen. Second incident, again in the car pool lane on the 55 FWY going east in stop and go traffic. I was doing about 15 mph and a car jumped into my lane from the right. My car acted like it did not see the car and did not brake. I braked with about a foot between us. I think my car would have hit the vehicle had I not applied the brakes. I haven't experienced this behavior before with prior builds. A third minor incident was on the same roadway and there is a point where it splits and to the left takes you to the 5 north and staying in the right lane keeps you on the 55 going east. It tried to exit to the left rather than following the roadway to the right. I had to take control of the wheel to put it on the right path. I did let it go a little way to see whether it would self correct and it didn't. One nice thing when I forced the wheel to follow the path I wanted it didn't release as suddenly as it has in the past which causes a momentary oversteer.


I had the exact same thing happen to me on back roads yesterday with my car wanting to run into a car stopped at a light. Had to aggressively brake to avoid read ending that car. I was a little bit shaken and even forgot to log a bug report. The same thing recurred on my drive back home when a car in front that EAP was tracking switched to a left lane and the car in its front (in my lane) was stopped at a traffic light.

The saddest part is you can get complacent after a couple versions of "good" or "normal" braking behavior (<32.x on my car)!

My lesson from yesterday - "pay extra care to 'babysit' EAP braking on the day of *every* new software update!"...


----------



## garsh

Emerald AP said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to me on back roads yesterday with my car wanting to run into a car stopped at a light. Had to aggressively brake to avoid read ending that car. I was a little bit shaken and even forgot to log a bug report. The same thing recurred on my drive back home when a car in front that EAP was tracking switched to a left lane and the car in its front (in my lane) was stopped at a traffic light.


As I posted elsewhere, EAP generally does NOT detect stopped vehicles, only moving vehicles. It has always been this way.


garsh said:


> Autopilot does not detect traffic lights. At all. It will not slow down or stop for them at all. But maybe you were implying that there were already cars stopped at the light in front of you, in which case...
> Autopilot Emergency Braking does NOT do a good job of detecting stopped vehicles. It does pretty well detecting moving vehicles and braking for them. But if a vehicle is _completely_ motionless with respect to the surroundings, Autopilot will more often than not happily drive right into it.
> Please be aware of these limitations when using Autopilot. Treat it as fancy cruise control. Don't count on it having any smarts.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> As I posted elsewhere, EAP generally does NOT detect stopped vehicles, only moving vehicles. It has always been this way.


I know this to be true and I hope they are working on it. Using two cameras at once should be able to render a 3D space so I'm hoping they can do this without LIDAR.


----------



## Zamboni52

evolution2147 said:


> I haven't noticed any differences between this update and the previous (34.x I think). But ever since I got on these 3x.x updates my auto pilot following distance has been weird. When I got the car it was very predictable going from 1-7 car lengths. Now it seems like no matter if I have it set to 1 or 7 it always seems to follow 3-4 actual car lengths. A lot of times it's too close for the situation. Im going to have to pay closer attention to this. Also when the autopilot nags now it ducks the current song that is playing and beeps. Im not a big fan of that. It mostly nags when Im driving on straight roads because it doesn't have to move the wheel. Im constantly pushing the wheel slightly just to keep it happy.


All I do is roll the volume or speed button up or down one click and it gets rid of the nag message. Don't have to touch the steering wheel on long drives anymore and AP still knows you're awake.


----------



## aaelghat

Zamboni52 said:


> All I do is roll the volume or speed button up or down one click and it gets rid of the nag message. Don't have to touch the steering wheel on long drives anymore and AP still knows you're awake.


This.

We are on page 5 of this thread, and this I think is the most meaningful part of this update (I think this was released in this particular update, and not a previous one). You can move any of the scroll wheels up, down, left, or right to take away the nag.


----------



## Emerald AP

garsh said:


> As I posted elsewhere, EAP generally does NOT detect stopped vehicles, only moving vehicles. It has always been this way.


Agreed. And I always believe in being alert, as a result. I know we all do. Just a purely relative observation of EAP braking performance from 32.x to 36.2 (updated yesterday), for the benefit of anyone else in the same boat.

On the plus side, regen *feels* stronger on 36.2, just not Model-S or Model-X strong (yet).


----------



## Zamboni52

John Griffith said:


> I received the update today and went from 36.1 to 36.2. I had two occurrences that I have not experienced before so I thought I should at least mention them. First, I was in the car pool lane doing about 75 with AP engaged. After rounding a curve I could see that traffic was stopped some distance ahead. As I got closer, I kept expecting the car to start to slow down or stop but it held its speed with no sign that it saw the stopped vehicles ahead. I let it go as long as I dared but then chickened out when I saw I would need to slam on my brakes to avoid a collision. I pressed the brakes hard and brought the car to a stop with only a few feet to spare. I admit I was too chicken to just let it go and see what would happen. Second incident, again in the car pool lane on the 55 FWY going east in stop and go traffic. I was doing about 15 mph and a car jumped into my lane from the right. My car acted like it did not see the car and did not brake. I braked with about a foot between us. I think my car would have hit the vehicle had I not applied the brakes. I haven't experienced this behavior before with prior builds. A third minor incident was on the same roadway and there is a point where it splits and to the left takes you to the 5 north and staying in the right lane keeps you on the 55 going east. It tried to exit to the left rather than following the roadway to the right. I had to take control of the wheel to put it on the right path. I did let it go a little way to see whether it would self correct and it didn't. One nice thing when I forced the wheel to follow the path I wanted it didn't release as suddenly as it has in the past which causes a momentary oversteer.


I had the same exact experience yesterday. I also had an issue with voice control not working which was resolved with a dual button reset. This may have fixed a few other items that people have noticed that I haven't yet experienced.


----------



## Vin

John said:


> Glad to have Slacker playlists back, with slightly better UI it seems.
> 
> Just in time for Spotify to be introduced in US? (Please?)


Is the Playlist option just for the paid Slacker premium?


----------



## 40milecommuter

Did Supercharger occupancy status go away with this update? I just read this on Facebook...haven't checked in my car yet since I'm away.


----------



## tivoboy

40milecommuter said:


> Did Supercharger occupancy status go away with this update? I just read this on Facebook...haven't checked in my car yet since I'm away.


Sadly it looks that way. Maybe it's just a system glitch. If not it's a huge deprecation in features


----------



## MashReza

Updated from 34.1 to 36.2

Noticed the following enhancements so far:

Battery icon is larger
You now see the adjacent lanes in lighter gray on the screen instead of just your own lane
Stop and go traffic with auto pilot is noticeably smoother


----------



## 40milecommuter

Confirmed. NO Supercharger occupancy status. I use this all the time in California since the Superchargers are frequently full. Unbelievable.


----------



## 350VDC

Zamboni52 said:


> All I do is roll the volume or speed button up or down one click and it gets rid of the nag message. Don't have to touch the steering wheel on long drives anymore and AP still knows you're awake.


Maybe its just me but if your hand is not on the steering at all times you are putting yourself and others at risk. I don't think the nag is to ensure you are still awake, it is to ensure you are prepared to take control in an instant when the AI fails as it does in so many instances covered in these threads. As @garsh said, treat AP as a fancy cruise control. It is NOT self driving. If self driving ever becomes a reality you are going to pay extra money for it and probably sign a lot of disclaimers. I am all for not having any way to defeat the nag at all and wouldn't care if you had to keep your hands on the wheel 100% of the time.


----------



## JWardell

Something is making this update mandatory and immediate for Tesla. It might be possible that they broke supercharger billing and 36.2 might be required. I have never seen any other version get pushed in such high numbers:










Yesterday we supercharged in CT twice, and the charges never showed up.

Then a few hours later, we got a notification to install 36.2. Much less time than expected since installing 34.1 recently, and certainly not a notification overnight/in the morning as is more typical. Tesla is actively pushing this.

Anyone still not on 36.2 willing to put off the update and try supercharging, for science?


----------



## NOGA$4ME

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't know if it has been said, but autopilot feels smoother when someone cuts in front of my on the highway!


YES!

I was going to chalk this up to my imagination, since it rises above "minor enhancements and bug fixes", but I swear that AP let someone merge on the highway in front of me today!


----------



## cain04

Fastest I’ve ever heard of an update being seen and then me getting it around the same time. I had noticed that y last supercharge only showed $2.40 in the car but I was charged $10 on my credit card, which is the actual correct cost. Thought 8 had gotten away with something there for a second.

So far everything seems a bit smoother with EAP. No other problems noticed.


----------



## Golden Gate

A Tesla Ranger showed me that on the "2 minute countdown" to update if you double tap it (maybe triple tap), it goes to 0 and begins immediate update. I tried it yesterday and it does work. I think it's a double tap but one of my taps wasn't hard enough.


----------



## Derik

That started to work for my on the 36.1 update as well. Change anything on the steering wheel and the nag will go away.


----------



## FF35

JWardell said:


> Yesterday we supercharged in CT twice, and the charges never showed up.


I know of one supercharger in CT that has been like that for a while. The "no cost" session is not related to the firmware version of your car.


----------



## cain04

FF35 said:


> I know of one supercharger in CT that has been like that for a while. The "no cost" session is not related to the firmware version of your car.


If anybody knows of one of these in the Toronto area, please let me know.


----------



## tencate

Just posted an Edit to my original issue with this update. It seems the update hadn't completed successfully. Indeed, when I drove it I had no autopilot functionality although everything else was fine. I called Tesla Service this morning (Scottsdale) and left a message, they called me back at 8:30 while I was having my morning coffee/croissant and told me they queued up another update attempt. Sure enough, there it was and _this_ update went swimmingly and I'm fully back in business. Best. Car. Ever.


----------



## plankeye

Emerald AP said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to me on back roads yesterday with my car wanting to run into a car stopped at a light. Had to aggressively brake to avoid read ending that car. I was a little bit shaken and even forgot to log a bug report. The same thing recurred on my drive back home when a car in front that EAP was tracking switched to a left lane and the car in its front (in my lane) was stopped at a traffic light.
> 
> The saddest part is you can get complacent after a couple versions of "good" or "normal" braking behavior (<32.x on my car)!
> 
> My lesson from yesterday - "pay extra care to 'babysit' EAP braking on the day of *every* new software update!"...


I haven't been using even TACC on surface streets due to the fact that when it does brake, it waits way too long, and actually uses the friction brakes (I can feel it) to slow down. I'm kind of proud of my unused-looking brake rotors after 3200 miles, and I want to keep them that way as long as possible!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MashReza said:


> Updated from 34.1 to 36.2
> 
> Noticed the following enhancements so far:
> 
> Battery icon is larger
> You now see the adjacent lanes in lighter gray on the screen instead of just your own lane
> Stop and go traffic with auto pilot is noticeably smoother


#2 was always there

#3 is the big win in this update for sure!


----------



## TirianW

40milecommuter said:


> Confirmed. NO Supercharger occupancy status. I use this all the time in California since the Superchargers are frequently full. Unbelievable.


I don't think this was related to the update. Yesterday afternoon I was showing someone the superchargers in the area and noticed that it was broken; I am still on 32.3. . . .


----------



## Standroid

NOGA$4ME said:


> ... I don't know if you have to be a TeslaFi subscriber or not to access these links...maybe a non-subscriber can check.


Non-TeslaFi-subscriber here. It brings up a login page - no joy.


----------



## Mike

40milecommuter said:


> Confirmed. NO Supercharger occupancy status. I use this all the time in California since the Superchargers are frequently full. Unbelievable.


Just to play devils advocate here: is the status still available IF/IF the route in your nav system is expressly routing you through a specific supercharger station?


----------



## RichEV

40milecommuter said:


> Confirmed. NO Supercharger occupancy status. I use this all the time in California since the Superchargers are frequently full. Unbelievable.


Tesla support says the supercharger status outage is not related to the update. It is a systemwide issue they are working on repairing.


----------



## tivoboy

RichEV said:


> Tesla support says the supercharger status outage is not related to the update. It is a systemwide issue they are working on repairing.


if true,

THANK YOU BABY JESUS!!


----------



## njkode

John said:


> Just in time for Spotify to be introduced in US? (Please?)


This would make the car even more awesome. We do not even use slacker b/c is just sucks in my opinion.


----------



## Craig Bennett

Diamond.g said:


> Hmm, I didn't think this release fixed that. Will have to check after work (when car usually falls asleep).
> 
> The other forum is reporting that Supercharger stall availability is no longer showing. Can anyone else confirm?


I apparently spoke too soon. The car must have only been "napping" last night versus in deep sleep this morning because I too experienced the previous behavior. :-(


----------



## KFORE

I feel so left out. Has anyone else not received the update? Still on 34.1


----------



## dbuc81

So I just got 36.2 last night and had a service appointment this morning. Car is still in the shop and I just got an app notification for another update....please be v9!


----------



## NEO

KFORE said:


> I feel so left out. Has anyone else not received the update? Still on 34.1


We are still on 34.1 also


----------



## Norm Corriveau

Feeling left out as well. Still on 32.6.


----------



## Emerald AP

dbuc81 said:


> So I just got 36.2 last night and had a service appointment this morning. Car is still in the shop and I just got an app notification for another update....please be v9!


Good chance it was an updated BMS firmware install notification. The Service Center installed it on my car when I last took it in (I was on the latest firmware then and was similarly surprised by the phone notification) - they'd said it would help with vampire drain. I've had noticeable improvement with vampire drain since the update.


----------



## rareohs

njkode said:


> This would make the car even more awesome. We do not even use slacker b/c is just sucks in my opinion.


I'm not sure this can be emphasized enough!!!!


----------



## rareohs

also, i had the same issue as many others with this update - 1st time ever i had an update fail. Called service, for 24 hrs while they looked into it no regen braking or TACC.... they pushed update again this am, went through ok. At work so haven't had a chance to go out to car yet...


----------



## twm01

KFORE said:


> I feel so left out. Has anyone else not received the update? Still on 34.1


+1... still on 32.6


----------



## tivoboy

And the supercharging status IS BACK!.


----------



## Bokonon

tivoboy said:


> And the supercharging status IS BACK!.


Yup! I just noticed this while I was out grabbing lunch. Tapped on my local Supercharger, and lo and behold:


----------



## bruin310

tivoboy said:


> Sadly it looks that way. Maybe it's just a system glitch. If not it's a huge deprecation in features


Tesla used to indicate that in an info box if you click on that specific station. Now it shows on a map with a bar on top of a location.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Updated this morning....part of the HUGE 2-day push to 36.2 coming from 32.6. TeslaFi data shown below*


----------



## tivoboy

bruin310 said:


> Tesla used to indicate that in an info box if you click on that specific station. Now it shows on a map with a bar on top of a location.


Indeed, but this morning all the bars were GONE. Now they are back, which is encouraging


----------



## JoeP

JWardell said:


> Something is making this update mandatory and immediate for Tesla. It might be possible that they broke supercharger billing and 36.2 might be required. I have never seen any other version get pushed in such high numbers:
> 
> View attachment 14870
> 
> 
> Yesterday we supercharged in CT twice, and the charges never showed up.
> 
> Then a few hours later, we got a notification to install 36.2. Much less time than expected since installing 34.1 recently, and certainly not a notification overnight/in the morning as is more typical. Tesla is actively pushing this.
> 
> Anyone still not on 36.2 willing to put off the update and try supercharging, for science?


I supercharged yesterday while still on 34.1 and havent seen an actual charge yet.
(the car displays the charge, but i havent actually been billed for it).
My car upgraded to 36.2 last night.


----------



## JWardell

FF35 said:


> I know of one supercharger in CT that has been like that for a while. The "no cost" session is not related to the firmware version of your car.


Which one?
We charged at Buckland Hills/Manchester yesterday. Still nothing in my account history for yesterday. I do see billing for my previous times there.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Very small sample size but it rained on my drive home at various speeds and the auto wiper chatter was gone!


----------



## evolution2147

So I misspoke in my earlier post, the car does not beep during the first nags anymore. Maybe that was just the 34.x update. Touching a steering wheel button now resets the nag timer and it is very helpful. I did a lot of autopilot driving today and it still seems to follow much closer than it used to then back on the 2x.x firmware even with the setting on 7. Anyone else noticed this?
I also supercharged and was billed for it. A whole $1.54 for a 20 percent charge.


----------



## JeopardE

Something new I noticed on the drive home today: I turned on navigation and I saw at the top it said "navigation without traffic data" indicating it temporarily didn't have traffic data to factor into the route. Then about a minute later it got the traffic data and rerouted me. Maybe it was there before, but I'm definitely seeing that for the first time.


----------



## mrb

I’m on 36.2 from 34.1. Noticed now the EAP makes wide turns on curved roads. For example, if the freeway curves left the car is goes close to the right lane divider. It is to close for comfort to the car next to me. Had to take control several times. Anyone else noticed it too?


----------



## 350VDC

MGallo said:


> which made it even less obvious to spot on a red car


I agree. Wish they would do something about the Brake light indication. It is impossible to see as it is so small. It is fun to have a little model of your car there but totally impractical for seeing the actual lights.
It is very useful to know when your brake lights are turning on when regenerating. A little popup zoom of the back of the car would be nice every time the brake lights or turn signal is engaged.


----------



## 350VDC

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Very small sample size but it rained on my drive home at various speeds and the auto wiper chatter was gone!


Mine was also bahaving better today in the rain. We can only hope :neutral:


----------



## JimmT

I updated last night and today I discovered a minor bug fix to the audio system. I have a radio station as my first favorite and then a bunch of Slacker channels. If I was listening to the radio station, long pressing right previous to 36.2 would never skip to the next favorite Slacker channel; it would only change the radio station. I had to long press left to get to my favorite Slacker channels.

With 36.2, long pressing right now skips to my next favorite Slacker channel. Minor fix, but much appreciated.


----------



## Bokonon

+1 for a much more human-feeling Autopilot experience. Changes in speed felt even smoother with Standard acceleration than they did in Chill on 32.5, which is something I wasn't expecting at all. Stop-and-go in heavy traffic was far less herky-jerky as well, though it was noticeably less smooth when accelerating from a stop on steeper hills. Overall, very happy with this update so far.


----------



## James123

mrb said:


> I'm on 36.2 from 34.1. Noticed now the EAP makes wide turns on curved roads. For example, if the freeway curves left the car is goes close to the right lane divider. It is to close for comfort to the car next to me. Had to take control several times. Anyone else noticed it too?


I did notice when I was on the two lane freeway metered on-ramp that it got extremely close to the lane divider. Usually the model 3 does a good job of staying in the midddle of the lane, so I was surprised at how close it got to the line with this update.


----------



## Golden Gate

I have never had trouble with Bluetooth entry with my iPhone X, but with this latest update I now detect about a 3 second (which is long!) delay when it's recognizing the phone. Rebooted car and phone, no change.


----------



## Reliev

@GDN the way I understand it from the few videos and trying myself is that if you connect to the Tesla WiFi at the service center you won't get the update. But if a tech pushes it to you weather you are home or the sservice center completely different thing. So you are saying you can drive to the dealership without interaction? That was the old rumor they the debunked multiple times has this changed if so I'll drive by next update .if you have tried it post a response video I remember Tesla Bjorn and Ben sullians videos on this I'm sure there is others.


----------



## GDN

relidtm said:


> @GDN the way I understand it from the few videos and trying myself is that if you connect to the Tesla WiFi at the service center you won't get the update. But if a tech pushes it to you weather you are home or the srtvsercenter completely different thing. So you are saying you can drive to the dealership without interaction? That was the old rumor they the debunked multiple times has this changed if so I'll drive by next update .


Yep - I won't guarantee it will work every time, but it was straight from the mouth of a mechanic to about 20 of us there on a tour. While we were there one car got the update (right @LUXMAN ). There were probably 15 Model 3's in the parking lot at the time, this was back in July. Just because it doesn't happen every time I don't think you can debunk the theory. I'm sure there are a lot of cars checking in and there has to be time to download, then verify. I honestly can't swear it does, just relating what I was told by a mechanic, that should know.


----------



## Mike

JOUL3S said:


> Something new I noticed on the drive home today: I turned on navigation and I saw at the top it said "navigation without traffic data" indicating it temporarily didn't have traffic data to factor into the route. Then about a minute later it got the traffic data and rerouted me. Maybe it was there before, but I'm definitely seeing that for the first time.


I started seeing this once in awhile a few updates ago.......the car's LTE receiver sometimes gets a little "funny" and needs a two finger salute reset......and after said reset, the LTE does come online, but about 60 (?) seconds after the UI screen has repopulated itself with information.


----------



## LUXMAN

MGallo said:


> Got the notification on my iphone 6S earlier this afternoon. Going to install now, but won't be driving tonight. I am curious about the in-car taillight though. Mine was not out totally, but rather part of it, which made it even less obvious to spot on a red car.
> 
> View attachment 14853


Ya know I noticed this too. The left taillight on my car display is less lit up. I thought that maybe it indicated a bulb out (silly I know) but then I checked all the light and they of course were fine 

I do wish they could make those more visible. It is hard to see them light up against a RED car


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Ya know I noticed this too. The left taillight on my car display is less lit up. I thought that maybe it indicated a bulb out (silly I know) but then I checked all the light and they of course were fine
> 
> I do wish they could make those more visible. It is hard to see them light up against a RED car


Should have gotten Midnight Silver


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Should have gotten Midnight Silver


----------



## JustTheTip

Re: the brake light indication on the screen. All they need is a noticeable halo effect on the two big lights. The 3rd light can stay the same really.


----------



## Reliev

@GDN nice they probably should have done that to begin with. If I ever don't get an update in a week or so I'll try it out. But don't forget the mythical v9 is supposed to stop this we shall see though.


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Very small sample size but it rained on my drive home at various speeds and the auto wiper chatter was gone!


Now that would be very nice!


----------



## Bernard

350VDC said:


> I agree. Wish they would do something about the Brake light indication. It is impossible to see as it is so small. It is fun to have a little model of your car there but totally impractical for seeing the actual lights.
> It is very useful to know when your brake lights are turning on when regenerating. A little popup zoom of the back of the car would be nice every time the brake lights or turn signal is engaged.


In my opinion, it is a potentially harmful gadget -- if drivers keep looking at the screen instead of the road to check whether the car is turning on the brake lights, they are distracted and could miss something important. (And if they have to look at the screen to trust that the car is doing it, perhaps they should mistrust other features of the car ;-)
I trust my Model 3 to do this right -- and I basically never use the screen when driving, except for a quick look at the speedometer now and then (and in case of fog -- Tesla makes it a pain to turn on the fog lights, so I am glad I no longer live in Switzerland, where my commute almost always involved fog lights).


----------



## Derik

I had a weird bug today. My press brake to hold didn’t work. I came to a light like normal and pressed the brake and released. Car started to roll. I was super confused. I tried multiple times but it never worked. 
I put the car in park and turned creep on and drove and back off and it still didn’t put the hold back on. 
Did the two finger reset and it started working again. So at least I’m back to normal.


----------



## Bokonon

Possibly related to a change in how Hold mode works... 

My driveway is inclined downward at a 10%+ grade, and I typically park the Model 3 facing downhill.

Since the 36.2 update, I've noticed that, when shifting from Park to Reverse with the brake pedal depressed, sometimes (~50% of the time) the car starts rolling forward as soon as I let go of the brake and move my foot toward the accelerator, whereas previously (on 32.5) it never did this. It's as though 32.5 started me out in Hold mode when I shifted into Reverse, but 36.2 does not always do this. Additionally, when this happens, the accelerator does not seem to respond at all as I roll forward (i.e. no power to the motors to reverse the car back uphill) , so I instinctively mash the brake again to avoid rolling into my back yard. After the second press of the brake, when I let go, the car continues to roll forward, but now the accelerator works as expected and allows me to back out of the driveway. 

I'll try to pay closer attention to what's happening (particularly on the display) to see if I can find a pattern, and start filing bug reports anytime it happens. In the grand scheme of things, it's not too big of a deal, but it's moderately alarming when you're not expecting it. I've had no issues with Hold mode otherwise.


----------



## JeopardE

Derik said:


> I had a weird bug today. My press brake to hold didn't work. I came to a light like normal and pressed the brake and released. Car started to roll. I was super confused. I tried multiple times but it never worked.
> I put the car in park and turned creep on and drove and back off and it still didn't put the hold back on.
> Did the two finger reset and it started working again. So at least I'm back to normal.


Whoa. That's a safety issue in my opinion and should be reported stat. Rear ending waiting to happen.


----------



## garsh

Bokonon said:


> Since the 36.2 update, I've noticed that, when shifting from Park to Reverse with the brake pedal depressed, sometimes (~50% of the time) the car starts rolling forward as soon as I let go of the brake and move my foot toward the accelerator,


To engage hold mode, you have to press down further on the brake pedal. The car will display ((H)) instead of P (park) or R (reverse).

This simply sounds like you weren't in hold mode.


----------



## LUXMAN

Bernard said:


> In my opinion, it is a potentially harmful gadget -- if drivers keep looking at the screen instead of the road to check whether the car is turning on the brake lights, they are distracted and could miss something important. (And if they have to look at the screen to trust that the car is doing it, perhaps they should mistrust other features of the car ;-)
> I trust my Model 3 to do this right -- and I basically never use the screen when driving, except for a quick look at the speedometer now and then (and in case of fog -- Tesla makes it a pain to turn on the fog lights, so I am glad I no longer live in Switzerland, where my commute almost always involved fog lights).


Sure. I was looking to is to get a feel of the difference between the regens to see when they apply the brakes. To know what other drivers see under moderate to heavy regen. Not that I will always look at it. 
I am wondering about this to avoid a rear end collision. I have always worried about that in my leaf as it does not show break lights at any time during regen so you must be careful.


----------



## hdgmedic

Bernard said:


> In my opinion, it is a potentially harmful gadget -- if drivers keep looking at the screen instead of the road to check whether the car is turning on the brake lights, they are distracted and could miss something important. (And if they have to look at the screen to trust that the car is doing it, perhaps they should mistrust other features of the car ;-)
> I trust my Model 3 to do this right -- and I basically never use the screen when driving, except for a quick look at the speedometer now and then (and in case of fog -- Tesla makes it a pain to turn on the fog lights, so I am glad I no longer live in Switzerland, where my commute almost always involved fog lights).


I wouldn't say they have to look. It is more of a cool feature. Also, these arguments that people quickly glancing from the road to look at the console is unsafe, are quite silly. Either people have completely forgotten what they have learned in driver's education or they are terrible drivers. How do they scan their binacle or mirrors as is required when driving? Whether they trust what it shows or not is a different thing altogether. Although, how do you see your tailights on any other vehicle? I sure can't see them on my truck or any of my other vehicles. Unless, it is nighttime reflection off something else.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Updated from 34.1 to 36.2 today. 

I was NOT connected to wi-fi at any time (but not for a lack of trying).


----------



## ER1C8

Drove in the rain for the first time with 36.2. auto wipers work great now. No chattering and they actually wiped when there was rain on the window. Prior to 36.2 they were unreliable and half the time I had to override them. They now seemed to work just as well as my other car which has an inferred rain sensor.

Between this, the improvements to stop and go traffic with 36.2 and the improved auto lane change with the last update it seems like the AI learning is starting to pay off.


----------



## Love

I just got this update Friday and came here today to read about my fellow Model 3 owner's findings (the good, the bad, the ugly!). I have to agree with others that it can be a bit frustrating to sift/read through so many posts to get to the "meat" but I really don't see any other way. I know we all want the info like what's working, what broke, etc. ...that's what I was here looking for. Maybe a reserved second post, or even a space in the first post that gets edited when findings are reported. A speculation section, and a confirmed section? This sounds like some work though, and I'm certain the time sink that it could end up being would be too much. Plus the updates are coming in fast and hard right now so the work on keeping a specific update thread edited to the latest info could be another Tesla update release away from being a waste of time. 

Here is an example of the inner monologue of Mr. Thread D. Updater:
"Ah, there, at last it is complete... edited the post and included all the latest info! That was a lot of hard work but well worth it!" 
(Phone vibrates)
"What's this notification on my phone? Software update available... SON OF A ...!!!!"

I drove in to work today using EAP for the first time since the update and was amazed at the smoothness. Definitely saw an improvement there. 

Thank you to everyone for posting your findings!


----------



## slasher016

Lane-changing certainly seems quicker and smoother with this update. Windshield wipers seem much improved as well. That's all I got so far.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> I just got this update Friday and came here today to read about my fellow Model 3 owner's findings (the good, the bad, the ugly!). I have to agree with others that it can be a bit frustrating to sift/read through so many posts to get to the "meat" but I really don't see any other way. I know we all want the info like what's working, what broke, etc. ...that's what I was here looking for. Maybe a reserved second post, or even a space in the first post that gets edited when findings are reported. A speculation section, and a confirmed section? This sounds like some work though, and I'm certain the time sink that it could end up being would be too much. Plus the updates are coming in fast and hard right now so the work on keeping a specific update thread edited to the latest info could be another Tesla update release away from being a waste of time.
> 
> Here is an example of the inner monologue of Mr. Thread D. Updater:
> "Ah, there, at last it is complete... edited the post and included all the latest info! That was a lot of hard work but well worth it!"
> (Phone vibrates)
> "What's this notification on my phone? Software update available... SON OF A ...!!!!"
> 
> I drove in to work today using EAP for the first time since the update and was amazed at the smoothness. Definitely saw an improvement there.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for posting your findings!


That's a great idea. I can volunteer to keep those the top post updated with those findings users share!


----------



## njkode

I had an issue with the seatbelt indicator for the passenger seat not working. After 36.2 update last night it is working again.


----------



## plankeye

plankeye said:


> I haven't been using even TACC on surface streets due to the fact that when it does brake, it waits way too long, and actually uses the friction brakes (I can feel it) to slow down. I'm kind of proud of my unused-looking brake rotors after 3200 miles, and I want to keep them that way as long as possible!


To show how little I use my friction brakes, I used an infrared thermometer to measure my front brake discs this morning after my 11 mile surface street drive to work. They measured around 78 F, with the outside temp being 72. The reason I even measured them was that during my first tire rotation this weekend, I discovered that my front left brake caliper is dragging. So I wanted to see how much heat was being generated due to the increased friction. Actually, the two front rotors measured about the same temp, but the left caliper was about 4 degrees warmer than the right. I'm really not so concerned about the extra heat, as much as I am about the potential for reduced efficiency.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That's a great idea. I can volunteer to keep those the top post updated with those findings users share!


Only if it isn't too much work, I'd say. It didnt take long to sort through this thread, even at 9 pages, and see the posts confirming my thoughts on EAP being smoooooother. 
And thank you sir for the compliment and for the offer to update the thread


----------



## Bokonon

garsh said:


> To engage hold mode, you have to press down further on the brake pedal. The car will display ((H)) instead of P (park) or R (reverse).
> This simply sounds like you weren't in hold mode.


After playing around with shifting out of Park at lunch, I think you're right that I wasn't actually in Hold. However, I think that's more a symptom of the issue than the underlying cause.

Shifting out of Park requires you to have your foot on the brake pedal. When you shift to Drive or Reverse, if you happen to be applying a sufficient amount of force *and* do not let go within one second of making the shift, the car enters Hold mode. However, if you aren't pressing the brake pedal very hard, *or* you let go of the pedal within a second of making the shift, the car does not enter Hold. On flat ground, there's no difference in the car's motion between those two cases, but on a 10% grade, you start rolling downhill immediately with case 2. In other words, a subtle difference in pedal force or application time can produce two very different results, and that's why the difference in behavior can feel particularly alarming and unexpected.

Maybe I'm just getting quicker at shifting out of park and checking my surroundings before backing up, but I don't recall case 2 ever happening in 32.5... the car always seemed to be in Hold mode immediately after I shifted out of Park on a slope, which I thought was a pretty nice touch (and a natural consequence of the car being developed and tested in the Bay Area). Going forward, when I'm parked on a grade, I'll make sure my foot stays on the brake pedal until Hold activates, so that the resulting behavior is at least consistent.


----------



## John

Bokonon said:


> After playing around with shifting out of Park at lunch, I think you're right that I wasn't actually in Hold. However, I think that's more a symptom of the issue than the underlying cause.
> 
> Shifting out of Park requires you to have your foot on the brake pedal. When you shift to Drive or Reverse, if you happen to be applying a sufficient amount of force *and* do not let go within one second of making the shift, the car enters Hold mode. However, if you aren't pressing the brake pedal very hard, *or* you let go of the pedal within a second of making the shift, the car does not enter Hold. On flat ground, there's no difference in the car's motion between those two cases, but on a 10% grade, you start rolling downhill immediately with case 2. In other words, a subtle difference in pedal force or application time can produce two very different results, and that's why the difference in behavior can feel particularly alarming and unexpected.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting quicker at shifting out of park and checking my surroundings before backing up, but I don't recall case 2 ever happening in 32.5... the car always seemed to be in Hold mode immediately after I shifted out of Park on a slope, which I thought was a pretty nice touch (and a natural consequence of the car being developed and tested in the Bay Area). Going forward, when I'm parked on a grade, I'll make sure my foot stays on the brake pedal until Hold activates, so that the resulting behavior is at least consistent.


At a sufficiently low speed, you can shift from drive to reverse without braking. I do this every day backing into my driveway. Very funny feeling as the the speed slows down and reverses smoothly. Constant deceleration from positive to negative speed, like being on a swing.


----------



## garsh

Bokonon said:


> After playing around with shifting out of Park at lunch, I think you're right that I wasn't actually in Hold. However, I think that's more a symptom of the issue than the underlying cause.


Since Tesla can tweak the behavior at any point, I think it's a good idea to check the display to confirm that you are actually in hold mode.


----------



## MisterL

I received the updated firmware 2018.36.2 at delivery 9/23/18, only one major issue so far. I have yet had the opportunity to take a full inventory of what’s going on with all the issues others have reported but a good walk around before i left the lot with the car, ... i don’t see many issues at all. Fit n Finish looks great. The autopilot isn’t engaging with an error message that the mirrors are having an issue callobrating and to contact the service center. Did that this evening and potentially someone will be dispatched in the next day or so to come out and address it while i’m at the office. Standing by for a call from the mobile repair Tesla folks. I had an idea people would notice but i didn’t really grasp how much attention the white seats attract.


----------



## Mike

......and today, my wishes for correct map (speed limit) data in my local area has been fulfilled. 

I'm now able to use TACC on my route to and from the YMCA without having to go thru the frantic right thumb wheel action followed immediately by the "Bug report, data base error" routine.


----------



## Bernard

For the last two days (on 36.2), my phone has actually worked properly again as a walk-up-and-unlock / walk-away-and-lock device.
(Before that, it was on 34.x, where it never worked, 32.2 where it always worked, and 28.3 and 21.9 where it never worked.)
So, assuming the 34.x releases had a number of bugs that damaged some of what was working on 32.x releases (as seems attested by most posters), 36.2 seems to have fixed at least some of these bugs.
However, I still get no speed limits anywhere, neither from GPS nor from cameras -- but that's been sadly true for me under all firmwares so far.


----------



## TBM3

I updated to 36.2 ac4a215 this morning in Texas.

It seems to have added an undesired “feature” when in Autopilot in stop and go traffic.

I used to love the fact that in stop and go traffic on my commute the car would start moving automatically when the car in front moved. Now it seems that many times when stopped dead in traffic the car goes into “HOLD” mode and a new message appears asking me to press the accelerator to resume Autopilot. So now many times when the car comes to a complete stop in traffic it will not automatically start driving again without me intervening. Bummer!

I hope they soon go back to the way it was . . . Maybe with verision 9.0 coming soon?


----------



## KFORE

TBM3 said:


> I updated to 36.2 ac4a215 this morning in Texas.
> 
> It seems to have added an undesired "feature" when in Autopilot in stop and go traffic.
> 
> I used to love the fact that in stop and go traffic on my commute the car would start moving automatically when the car in front moved. Now it seems that many times when stopped dead in traffic the car goes into "HOLD" mode and a new message appears asking me to press the accelerator to resume Autopilot. So now many times when the car comes to a complete stop in traffic it will not automatically start driving again without me intervening. Bummer!
> 
> I hope they soon go back to the way it was . . . Maybe with verision 9.0 coming soon?


This has been there for awhile. Not sure what causes this message to appear, but I've seen this all the way back in 21.9


----------



## John

TBM3 said:


> I updated to 36.2 ac4a215 this morning in Texas.
> 
> It seems to have added an undesired "feature" when in Autopilot in stop and go traffic.
> 
> I used to love the fact that in stop and go traffic on my commute the car would start moving automatically when the car in front moved. Now it seems that many times when stopped dead in traffic the car goes into "HOLD" mode and a new message appears asking me to press the accelerator to resume Autopilot. So now many times when the car comes to a complete stop in traffic it will not automatically start driving again without me intervening. Bummer!
> 
> I hope they soon go back to the way it was . . . Maybe with verision 9.0 coming soon?


I have yet to see this. Interesting. Wonder if it's a function of set follow distance? Or something else?


----------



## Rich M

TBM3 said:


> a new message appears asking me to press the accelerator to resume Autopilot.


Yup, I got this for the first time ever today. It seems they reduced the amount of seconds the car in front has to be stopped before making you hit the accel to resume normal autopilot.


----------



## Halfdome

John said:


> I have yet to see this. Interesting. Wonder if it's a function of set follow distance? Or something else?


Oh, god! Just got the update 2 hours ago. This sucks! This totally diminish the value of autopilot in stop-n-go traffic!


----------



## Eli

Yeah I noticed that too, if autopilot is stopped for more than a few seconds, you get a blue "HOLD" indicator and you need to tap the pedal to resume.


----------



## garsh

Halfdome said:


> Oh, god! Just got the update 2 hours ago. This sucks! This totally diminish the value of autopilot in stop-n-go traffic!


Be sure to give Tesla feedback about this change from your car. Hit the "talk" button and say "bug report".


----------



## GDN

Haven't experienced it yet, but truly a HUGE step backwards. Hope they get it adjusted and changed back quickly.


----------



## iChris93

GDN said:


> Haven't experienced it yet, but truly a HUGE step backwards. Hope they get it adjusted and changed back quickly.


I believe it is dependent on follow distance. I have mine typically set to 4 and did not see it at all on my commute this morning even after stopping for 10s of second. I have seen it before, on previous versions too, when I had my follow distance set to something less than 4... maybe 1.


----------



## GDN

iChris93 said:


> I believe it is dependent on follow distance. I have mine typically set to 4 and did not see it at all on my commute this morning even after stopping for 10s of second. I have seen it before, on previous versions too, when I had my follow distance set to something less than 4... maybe 1.


I'll likely not get to try it until Thursday. I haven't been in stop and go traffic on EAP with this release. If I use EAP on my way home it is always in stop and go traffic and I keep the follow distance set to 1 or 2. I've never seen hold before on a prior release even when sitting for some amount of time. Anything more than follow distance of 1 or 2 in Dallas on the Tollway and you're just going to get people pulling in to the gap or getting hacked you're leaving a gap. If I was at speed, I'd want that follow distance up there around 4 or so as well.


----------



## ER1C8

The manual lists the reason AutoPilot will go into hold on page 62. It says the car has to be stopped for five minutes without moving for it to enter hold. I can't imagine they would change it from five minutes to seconds. Maybe the car thinks it sees a pedestrian (another reaon it will enter hold) or a bicycle. It also says it will enter hold if the car detects an obstacle. Maybe it is seeing the car in front of you and thinks it's an obstacle. Either way I hope they fix it.


----------



## TBM3

iChris93 said:


> I believe it is dependent on follow distance. I have mine typically set to 4 and did not see it at all on my commute this morning even after stopping for 10s of second. I have seen it before, on previous versions too, when I had my follow distance set to something less than 4... maybe 1.


I have my following distance set to 4 and my car was still going into HOLD mode in less than a minute of sitting in traffic at a light. There were no pedestrians or obstacles around. This is clearly a programming change in this release. I hope it is a BUG and not an intended feature.


----------



## TBM3

garsh said:


> Be sure to give Tesla feedback about this change from your car. Hit the "talk" button and say "bug report".


How do we report a bug? I'm not sure what "TALK" button you are referencing? I have searched the TESLA Support site and Tesla forum.


----------



## RichEV

TBM3 said:


> How do we report a bug? I'm not sure what "TALK" button you are referencing? I have searched the TESLA Support site and Tesla forum.


Long press the right steering wheel button to talk


----------



## TBM3

I just spoke to Tesla support. They said there is no reference to any change to EAP behavior in this release and encouraged me to file a bug report the next time it happens because it will give them a screen shot and a data log with a time stamp of how long the car was stopped before the HOLD was engaged.


----------



## Derik

I was stuck in stop and go traffic this morning. No issues with EAP on this version for me. I was stopped for up to 2 mins and didn't see the press the accelerator pedal to resume message. I have seen it in the past on previous versions (most notably was on the 14th where I was stuck for almost an hour because there was someone on a bridge threatening to jump onto the freeway that triggered a full freeway closure), but it wasn't very often and EAP really shines in stop and go traffic.


----------



## tivoboy

I've had 36.2 for several days. EAP is better on the highway, (more on that later). Phantom drain has essentially gone to ZERO.. nice. 

But, what I noticed this morning is that the car (when parked) seems to come on and off once every 5 minutes, I can hear it. This is totally new behaviour this morning only. (I can hear the car from where I sit in the AM). Is that indicative of another big download or something I can check? It's been going on for several hours now.


----------



## Mike

Just confirmed, window wiper chatter has been reduced by 99%.

I can see when the blades begin to chatter the speed is subtly changed to eliminate it.

On a side note: in weather like this, I'd like to turn on the fog lights without digging down into a menu.

I suggest when the software turns on the headlights, the fog light icon also appears (but greyed out). If I so choose, touching the greyed out fog light icon will turn the fog lights on. The fog lights can be turned off by touching the icon again....or when the software turns off the headlights.

One could still dig into the menu and select fog lights on and the fog lights would always come on whenever the software turns on the headlamps until that selection is turned off.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> Just confirmed, window wiper chatter has been reduced by 99%.
> 
> I can see when the blades begin to chatter the speed is subtly changed to eliminate it.
> 
> On a side note: in weather like this, I'd like to turn on the fog lights without digging down into a menu.
> 
> I suggest when the software turns on the headlights, the fog light icon also appears (but greyed out). If I so choose, touching the greyed out fog light icon will turn the fog lights on. The fog lights can be turned off by touching the icon again....or when the software turns off the headlights.
> 
> One could still dig into the menu and select fog lights on and the fog lights would always come on whenever the software turns on the headlamps until that selection is turned off.


I know you are specifically saying fog lights, but I haven't checked the actual headlights - do they come on when the wipers are on? it is now required by law in most states - https://drivinglaws.aaa.com/tag/headlight-use/ Or you're saying they do come on in an automatic mode when the wipers are on, but don't follow the rules of also turning on the fog lights if you have them selected?


----------



## John

TBM3 said:


> I have my following distance set to 4 and my car was still going into HOLD mode in less than a minute of sitting in traffic at a light. There were no pedestrians or obstacles around. This is clearly a programming change in this release. I hope it is a BUG and not an intended feature.


Any chance you missed a nag or something?
My follow is set to 1 (any setting > 1 is a formal "you go ahead" invitation in California traffic) and I have yet to see this.
I'll keep my eyes open for exceptions.


----------



## Mike

GDN said:


> I know you are specifically saying fog lights, but I haven't checked the actual headlights - do they come on when the wipers are on? it is now required by law in most states - https://drivinglaws.aaa.com/tag/headlight-use/ Or you're saying they do come on in an automatic mode when the wipers are on, but don't follow the rules of also turning on the fog lights if you have them selected?


The headlights come on as soon as the wipers come on.......I do have the headlights set for automatic operation.

If I want fog lights, under all circumstances, I must go into the lights section of the dialogue box and select the fog lights on.

With that setting to on, they will come on anytime the headlights come on.

Since I don't want to be "that guy", I never use my fog lights unless the rain conditions call for it.

Usually in rain conditions there is no need for the fog lights, but today's conditions did.


----------



## GDN

Gotcha - thanks for the clarification. Fog lights don't usually shine up, they shine low, below the fog, rain, etc. I like having them on for visibility and leave them on all the time regardless.


----------



## PQ3

never noticed this before, but with this latest update, the Homelink now has a countdown on the display in terms of number of feet until the signal is sent to either open the garage door as you approach or to close the door as you leave. Nice addition!


----------



## iChris93

PQ3 said:


> never noticed this before, but with this latest update, the Homelink now has a countdown on the display in terms of number of feet until the signal is sent to either open the garage door as you approach or to close the door as you leave. Nice addition!


Has been there as long as I've had my car, so at least two months today!


----------



## M3OC Rules

Mike said:


> The headlights come on as soon as the wipers come on.......I do have the headlights set for automatic operation.
> 
> If I want fog lights, under all circumstances, I must go into the lights section of the dialogue box and select the fog lights on.
> 
> With that setting to on, they will come on anytime the headlights come on.
> 
> Since I don't want to be "that guy", I never use my fog lights unless the rain conditions call for it.
> 
> Usually in rain conditions there is no need for the fog lights, but today's conditions did.


I haven't tried after the update to 36.2 I got today but I have seen many times where the headlights are on auto and do not come on when it rains. I usually don't have the wipers on auto but in my opinion that shouldn't matter and I haven't noticed that it does. I sent in a bug report on this.


----------



## JWardell

Sadly, wipers are NOT fixed in 36.2 for me.
Got to test them tonight, and Auto wipers continue to have their slow shudder swipe, manual has the fast swipe with no shudder even at slowest speed.


----------



## SimonMatthews

RichEV said:


> Long press the right steering wheel button to talk


"Long"? I don't give it a long push.


----------



## RichEV

SimonMatthews said:


> "Long"? I don't give it a long push.


yeah, just press. not sure what I was thinking.


----------



## Vimal

The update failed for me and autopilot no more working. Tesla representative said they will push the update again. it's been 3 days since then and still no updates. Also the car didn't moved to drive or reverse from park. I have to summon it and then it worked.


----------



## sakaike

With all the buzz around the impending wide release of v9.0, this post won't matter to most, but I thought I would share.

Up until now, I've been very happy with my firmware. Started solid on 24.1, upgraded to 34.1, and then a week and a half ago, got 36.2. The first two firmwares were rock solid for me. This one, not so much. For the first time ever, I went from 100% using the phone to unlock the car, to 50%. It seems to be a decrease in communication distance. Before I could just walk up to the car holding my phone next to me no problem. Now, that doesn't work most of the time. I have to hold the phone up and close to the rear view mirror to get it to successfully communicate with the car. Otherwise, the MCU inside the car displays a notice telling me to use the key card, which I have now had to use a few times for the first time.

In addition, I frequently have a 1-2 minute lack of LTE on initially driving the car away from home. Never had this happen before either. Summon also no longer works, although I don't care about this as much, since I only used it once in a while to show off the car. But I can no longer do so.

The only fix I've attempted is the two-button salute with brake pedal depressed. It has not fixed anything. I'll try a full power down of the car, but don't expect it to change anything. I'm just hoping my next update restores the reliability I was used to originally.

As an aside, I did not notice any improvements or degradation in TACC or EAP that others have mentioned. Those appear to be functioning the same as in previous updates, which is to say that I continue to be very happy with that.


----------



## mrb

sakaike said:


> With all the buzz around the impending wide release of v9.0, this post won't matter to most, but I thought I would share.
> 
> Up until now, I've been very happy with my firmware. Started solid on 24.1, upgraded to 34.1, and then a week and a half ago, got 36.2. The first two firmwares were rock solid for me. This one, not so much. For the first time ever, I went from 100% using the phone to unlock the car, to 50%. It seems to be a decrease in communication distance. Before I could just walk up to the car holding my phone next to me no problem. Now, that doesn't work most of the time. I have to hold the phone up and close to the rear view mirror to get it to successfully communicate with the car. Otherwise, the MCU inside the car displays a notice telling me to use the key card, which I have now had to use a few times for the first time.
> 
> In addition, I frequently have a 1-2 minute lack of LTE on initially driving the car away from home. Never had this happen before either. Summon also no longer works, although I don't care about this as much, since I only used it once in a while to show off the car. But I can no longer do so.
> 
> The only fix I've attempted is the two-button salute with brake pedal depressed. It has not fixed anything. I'll try a full power down of the car, but don't expect it to change anything. I'm just hoping my next update restores the reliability I was used to originally.
> 
> As an aside, I did not notice any improvements or degradation in TACC or EAP that others have mentioned. Those appear to be functioning the same as in previous updates, which is to say that I continue to be very happy with that.


I had the same problem with unlocking the car with my iPhone too but on 34.1. Haven't had the issue yet on 36.2 but what I found that worked for me was rebooting my iPhone. You might want to give that a shot.


----------



## Mike

sakaike said:


> In addition, I frequently have a 1-2 minute lack of LTE on initially driving the car away from home. Never had this happen before either.


I've had 36.2 for two weeks now and what @sakaike describes suddenly happened to me this morning, but................................

...........................Last night I finally went back into Homelink and enabled the option to automatically CLOSE the garage door when I leave the driveway.

I have been using the automatic open garage door option since June with no fanfare.

So with one data point, I thought to myself that maybe having Homelink close my door upon departure may have caused a glitch with my LTE.

I'll see what it does tomorrow morning.

And on a bizarre side note, it seems my wiper chatter is back (for the few cycles that were required this morning).

Perhaps having the automatic garage door close option does something to these as well?


----------



## Senthil

Mike said:


> I've had 36.2 for two weeks now and what @sakaike describes suddenly happened to me this morning, but................................
> 
> ...........................Last night I finally went back into Homelink and enabled the option to automatically CLOSE the garage door when I leave the driveway.
> 
> I have been using the automatic open garage door option since June with no fanfare.
> 
> So with one data point, I thought to myself that maybe having Homelink close my door upon departure may have caused a glitch with my LTE.
> 
> I'll see what it does tomorrow morning.
> 
> And on a bizarre side note, it seems my wiper chatter is back (for the few cycles that were required this morning).
> 
> Perhaps having the automatic garage door close option does something to these as well?


I had my homelink to auto open/close on for a while and I back into my garage. It worked only 1% of the time and I had to open manually. Couple of weeks back I had my car parked outside and decided to move back into garage. I was really slow as I backing and watching my camera, I never noticed the car decided to send the homelink signal and the garage picked up and closing the door.
I had chimes for proximity and so it wasn't very obvious to notice the homelink trigger sound for me. When I noticed it in my rear view mirror it was too late. Can't remember exactly how it all went down but door pulled back after rubbed against the back of my car I guess. There were garage paint scuffing in the tail light and edge of the trunk door. This feature is not working for me and not worth it after what happened. I feared worst but I got lucky with few scuffs and minor scratches. I should have turned it off long time back  .


----------



## sakaike

mrb said:


> I had the same problem with unlocking the car with my iPhone too but on 34.1. Haven't had the issue yet on 36.2 but what I found that worked for me was rebooting my iPhone. You might want to give that a shot.


I just rebooted my iPhone X and will be leaving the house in a couple of hours, so will see what happens then.



Mike said:


> I've had 36.2 for two weeks now and what @sakaike describes suddenly happened to me this morning, but................................
> 
> ...........................Last night I finally went back into Homelink and enabled the option to automatically CLOSE the garage door when I leave the driveway.
> 
> I have been using the automatic open garage door option since June with no fanfare.
> 
> So with one data point, I thought to myself that maybe having Homelink close my door upon departure may have caused a glitch with my LTE.
> 
> I'll see what it does tomorrow morning.
> 
> And on a bizarre side note, it seems my wiper chatter is back (for the few cycles that were required this morning).
> 
> Perhaps having the automatic garage door close option does something to these as well?


My Homelink closes the door when I leave and opens it when I arrive. It didn't work consistently when I was originally on 24.1, but has been flawless ever since, including now on 36.2. I'll be interested to hear whether you think you have discovered a connection between your Homelink setting and LTE. That said, even if you discover a link, I'm inclined to keep Homelink going, and just deal with the LTE delay.


----------



## Mike

Senthil said:


> I had my homelink to auto open/close on for a while and I back into my garage. It worked only 1% of the time and I had to open manually. Couple of weeks back I had my car parked outside and decided to move back into garage. I was really slow as I backing and watching my camera, I never noticed the car decided to send the homelink signal and the garage picked up and closing the door.
> I had chimes for proximity and so it wasn't very obvious to notice the homelink trigger sound for me. When I noticed it in my rear view mirror it was too late. Can't remember exactly how it all went down but door pulled back after rubbed against the back of my car I guess. There were garage paint scuffing in the tail light and edge of the trunk door. This feature is not working for me and not worth it after what happened. I feared worst but I got lucky with few scuffs and minor scratches. I should have turned it off long time back  .


I've turned the auto close option off. It definitely has a deleterious effect on my LTE when I start up and pull out of the garage. Not logical, but no LTE issues with no auto close enabled.


----------



## Mike

sakaike said:


> I just rebooted my iPhone X and will be leaving the house in a couple of hours, so will see what happens then.
> 
> My Homelink closes the door when I leave and opens it when I arrive. It didn't work consistently when I was originally on 24.1, but has been flawless ever since, including now on 36.2. I'll be interested to hear whether you think you have discovered a connection between your Homelink setting and LTE. That said, even if you discover a link, I'm inclined to keep Homelink going, and just deal with the LTE delay.


I've lived without the auto close for four months, I think I'll just leave things the way they were.

For now anyway.

I suspect with V9.0, I'll have all sorts of new things to play with


----------



## sakaike

mrb - Thank you for the tip. Based on a single data point, which might indeed be a one-off, rebooting the phone did improve things this afternoon. Unlocking and opening the door with the phone did work, and while there was a lag in LTE, it was only like 10 seconds, compared to zero previously. So, I'm a happy camper once again and thank the folks on the forum for helping out. Until the next bug inevitably pops up, of course.


----------



## mrb

sakaike said:


> mrb - Thank you for the tip. Based on a single data point, which might indeed be a one-off, rebooting the phone did improve things this afternoon. Unlocking and opening the door with the phone did work, and while there was a lag in LTE, it was only like 10 seconds, compared to zero previously. So, I'm a happy camper once again and thank the folks on the forum for helping out. Until the next bug inevitably pops up, of course.


Wouldn't you know it. It just happened to me today going home from work just after saying it hasn't happened to me on 36.2. I have an iPhone X too and rebooting temporarily fixes it for about a week or so for me. I don't see any lag when I just walk up to the car and pull the handle to open. I don't launch the app and unlock though.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I've turned the auto close option off. It definitely has a deleterious effect on my LTE when I start up and pull out of the garage. Not logical, but no LTE issues with no auto close enabled.


Well, here is an interesting update.

Last night, I sent an email to Tesla, with a very long detailed description of my adventures attempting to use Homelink auto close for the first time.

I concluded my email saying that it was no big deal, I had turned that option off and this email is more for information purposes only.

This morning all is well and then I notice the auto close count down as I am backing out of the garage.

It worked like a charm and LTE was its normal happy self.

I know I didn't turn the auto close option back on.......I can't believe someone at the Tesla mothership corrected this in such a short period of time.

Anyhow, it all works today


----------



## MelindaV

My car was delivered with 36.2 and delivery specialist noted there was a glitch showing up on new 36.2 installs lately with Slacker Radio not able to login (to the Tesla account) and should be fixed with the next firmware install.
I don't recall seeing others mention this recently... maybe this is another hint at Slacker being replaced...









Did a 2button reset and no change.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> My car was delivered with 36.2 and delivery specialist noted there was a glitch showing up on new 36.2 installs lately with Slacker Radio not able to login (to the Tesla account) and should be fixed with the next firmware install.
> I don't recall seeing others mention this recently... maybe this is another hint at Slacker being replaced...
> View attachment 15190
> 
> 
> Did a 2button reset and no change.


Definitely the first report I have seen of that...


----------



## Sjohnson20

I’m on this version and just got an iPhone XS. Now when I get in the car it asks for the keycard to drive. I can get the door open no problem. If I turn the phone screen on it will let me drive. I didn’t have this issue much with the iPhone 8. I will try rebooting the phone. Both this update and the iPhone XS came at about the same time so I’m not sure which one is causing the issue.


----------



## MelindaV

MelindaV said:


> My car was delivered with 36.2 and delivery specialist noted there was a glitch showing up on new 36.2 installs lately with Slacker Radio not able to login (to the Tesla account) and should be fixed with the next firmware install.
> I don't recall seeing others mention this recently... maybe this is another hint at Slacker being replaced...
> View attachment 15190
> 
> 
> Did a 2button reset and no change.


no new FW updates, but Slacker started working today.


----------



## Sjohnson20

Rebooting the iPhone XS fixed the problem.


----------



## Mike

Mild rain, at night, auto wipers don't work. I made a bug report and did a two finger salute reset.

I'm now starting to learn the car all over again, for night ops are all new//different than driving in daylight.


----------



## MGallo

Mike said:


> I suggest when the software turns on the headlights, the fog light icon also appears (but greyed out). If I so choose, touching the greyed out fog light icon will turn the fog lights on. The fog lights can be turned off by touching the icon again....or when the software turns off the headlights.


This is a great idea. You should tweet it to Elon. We know they can do it because they have already done something similar with speed limit sign.



GDN said:


> Gotcha - thanks for the clarification. Fog lights don't usually shine up, they shine low, below the fog, rain, etc. I like having them on for visibility and leave them on all the time regardless.


I like to leave them on because they are LED and look cool. They do shine low. Park facing a wall sometime and turn them on and off. Incredible difference.



RichEV said:


> yeah, just press. not sure what I was thinking.


Or press the microphone icon on the touchsceen.



Mike said:


> I've lived without the auto close for four months, I think I'll just leave things the way they were.


I have used Auto close ever since I got my car. Has worked 98% of the time. I have it set to 20 feet.

As for my own glitch, it seems to me like I have 'no connectivity' (LTE) more often since this update.


----------



## Mike

MGallo said:


> This is a great idea. You should tweet it to Elon. We know they can do it because they have already done something similar with speed limit sign.


I don't tweet, so feel free to pass it on


----------



## MelindaV

Mike said:


> I don't tweet, so feel free to pass it on


It would be better to email it thru the official channels anyway. The amount of things tweeted to Elon makes the chance it is ever even seen close to zero.


----------



## Love

MelindaV said:


> no new FW updates, but Slacker started working today.


I've had the slacker login screen pop up on me before, I think 2 or 3 times since ownership began. It usually lasts the length of that drive, no matter how many times I press "Use Tesla account." If I recall correctly, in all occurrences the problem self rectified by the next time I got in to drive.


----------



## MGallo

Mike said:


> I don't tweet, so feel free to pass it on


You can actually use the bug report function to submit a feature request as well. Press the voice command icon (or right scroll wheel) and say 'bug report feature request and your suggestion'. And/or email 
[email protected].


----------



## Mike

MelindaV said:


> It would be better to email it thru the official channels anyway. The amount of things tweeted to Elon makes the chance it is ever even seen close to zero.


@MelindaV & @MGallo good idea, I've sent the suggestion to the e-mail address (above) and thru my My Tesla account suggestion box.


----------



## PNWmisty

Mike said:


> Since I don't want to be "that guy", I never use my fog lights unless the rain conditions call for it.


Thank-you, I appreciate it. In the area I live, most drivers are kind of idiots, more interested in looking like a lighted disco ball than being competent drivers. Fog lights on all the time.

People wonder why it's an issue since they're aimed low anyway. But they do add to the glare, especially on a really dark raiiny night where they reflect off the wet pavement and create glare. Generally, for lights are for speeds below 35-40 mph.


----------



## MGallo

PNWmisty said:


> Thank-you, I appreciate it. In the area I live, most drivers are kind of idiots, more interested in looking like a lighted disco ball than being competent drivers. Fog lights on all the time.
> 
> People wonder why it's an issue since they're aimed low anyway. But they do add to the glare, especially on a really dark raiiny night where they reflect off the wet pavement and create glare. Generally, for lights are for speeds below 35-40 mph.


Thanks for the info. I'll take that into consideration and pay more attention to other cars at night.


----------



## NJturtlePower

36.2 is still pushing forward hard in advance of the HUGE V9 roll-out... now over 90% on TeslaFi


----------



## Norm Corriveau

Just got 36.2 this morning. Thought I might be one of the last. That means I should be one of the first for 39.x, RIGHT?


----------



## GaryW

Norm Corriveau said:


> Just got 36.2 this morning. Thought I might be one of the last. That means I should be one of the first for 39.x, RIGHT?


Just got mine this morning as well.


----------



## NJturtlePower

Norm Corriveau said:


> Just got 36.2 this morning. Thought I might be one of the last. That means I should be one of the first for 39.x, RIGHT?


At 92.6% now on TeslaFi... soooo close for the V9 push


----------



## RichEV

NJturtlePower said:


> At 92.6% now on TeslaFi... soooo close for the V9 push


but for some reason only 27.7% of S&X


----------



## theonlysamiam

Add me to the ones who got the 36.2 update today! Hopefully gets me closer to V9!


----------



## NEO

Question for those of you who understand this more than me, I can't get my car to connect to wifi so what are my options? Can I use my phones Hotspot or could I connect at a sc? I'll look into a more permanent solution soon but I just want to get my car updated asap.


----------



## RichEV

NEO said:


> Question for those of you who understand this more than me, I can't get my car to connect to wifi so what are my options? Can I use my phones Hotspot or could I connect at a sc? I'll look into a more permanent solution soon but I just want to get my car updated asap.


Have you tried your phone hotspot yet? My iphone hotspot seems to work. Also, places like Pima libraries might leak their wifi into the parking lot. Apps like instabridge show public wifi locations, maybe something there.

When I make it to Tucson towards the end of next week you can connect in my driveway


----------



## TrevP

Version 9 is coming, just delayed a bit from last week. They added 1000 new testers to the program



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047966158836514816


----------



## iChris93

TrevP said:


> Version 9 is coming, just delayed a bit from last week. They added 1000 new testers to the program
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047966158836514816


I noticed @SoFlaModel3 reply requesting to be added.


----------



## GDN

TrevP said:


> Version 9 is coming, just delayed a bit from last week. They added 1000 new testers to the program
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047966158836514816


All I'll say is that they may have added 1000 more people/cars to the program, but that doesn't mean they pushed v9 or a beta of it to them.


----------



## Love

iChris93 said:


> I noticed @SoFlaModel3 reply requesting to be added.


I like to makes jokes and give people a hard time in jest, but I do think he would be an outstanding candidate for the beta testing.


----------



## NEO

RichEV said:


> Have you tried your phone hotspot yet? My iphone hotspot seems to work. Also, places like Pima libraries might leak their wifi into the parking lot. Apps like instabridge show public wifi locations, maybe something there.
> 
> When I make it to Tucson towards the end of next week you can connect in my driveway


I have connected via Hotspot. Would I need to leave my phone in my car overnight?


----------



## GDN

NEO said:


> I have connected via Hotspot. Would I need to leave my phone in my car overnight?


It may take a while so make sure the car locks if the phone is inside. Hopefully garaged.


----------



## bottomsup

That post makes it sounds as thought only early access Poole will get it considering it was posted on the 4th


----------



## Rick Steinwand

NEO said:


> I have connected via Hotspot. Would I need to leave my phone in my car overnight?


Sounds like lots of nights without a phone. My phones always got a little warm when hotspot is active and possibly the usb port might have trouble keeping a full charge with some phones when using it overnight. You'd definitely want a full charge before attempting this. TBH, I think there's better ways of doing this. Since I use a lot of wi-fi, my data plan is only 2 gb to begin with and the maps update, which is required before v9 will install, is 5.5 gb. I found it easier to just add wi-fi to my garage.


----------



## Uricasha-1

TrevP said:


> Version 9 is coming, just delayed a bit from last week. They added 1000 new testers to the program
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1047966158836514816


I was added to the program but I have yet to see a beta release or version 9.0 like most other people.


----------



## AugustaDriver

I'm sure this isn't new to version 36.2 but a long press on the Tesla T opens up a dialog box that asked to enter an access code. I'm sure this is for service center access but has anybody figured out what's behind the access code?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

AugustaDriver said:


> I'm sure this isn't new to version 36.2 but a long press on the Tesla T opens up a dialog box that asked to enter an access code. I'm sure this is for service center access but has anybody figured out what's behind the access code?


This discussion has come up before. I didn't confirm with my mobile ranger that it provides them with additional access. He would not share the code


----------



## theonlysamiam

Received this firmware last week and noticed today that the auto high beam feature is not there.

Not sure if it was due to this firmware or an earlier one, but it is gone.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

theonlysamiam said:


> Received this firmware last week and noticed today that the auto high beam feature is not there.
> 
> Not sure if it was due to this firmware or an earlier one, but it is gone.


Auto high beam did not disappear with this release for me Maybe you need to re-enable?


----------



## theonlysamiam

NOGA$4ME said:


> Auto high beam did not disappear with this release for me Maybe you need to re-enable?


I don't have the option to enable the feature.


----------



## Tizozo

Just loaded V9 and it logged me out of comp slacker acct? No pref SW update did this...
Anyone know how to log back in...Just had the Tesla supplied acct no personal/Prem acct.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Tizozo said:


> Just loaded V9 and it logged me out of comp slacker acct? No pref SW update did this...
> Anyone know how to log back in...Just had the Tesla supplied acct no personal/Prem acct.


That happened to me and the next morning it worked again. FWIW, rebooting console didn't help.


----------



## MelindaV

w


Tizozo said:


> Just loaded V9 and it logged me out of comp slacker acct? No pref SW update did this...
> Anyone know how to log back in...Just had the Tesla supplied acct no personal/Prem acct.


when my car was delivered (with 36.2) it would not connect to the Tesla slacker account. It showed up as logged in 2 or so days later.


----------



## 54321bam

Anyone's model 3 going completely wonky? My audio is completely gone...radio or Bluetooth for the past week. The maps are also going off the walls. Attached photos.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

54321bam said:


> Anyone's model 3 going completely wonky? My audio is completely gone...radio or Bluetooth for the past week. The maps are also going off the walls. Attached photos.
> View attachment 16283


Those screenshots are not of v9. What version are you on?


----------



## 54321bam

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Those screenshots are not of v9. What version are you on?


36.2 still. Waiting patiently...with wifi connected everyday for v9. I assumed these issues I have are caused by something downloading towards v9. I may be wrong. Then again I haven't had any problems with any previous updates.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn

cpoole said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is anyone still stuck on the 2018.32 8.1 release?
> 
> I suspect my car is just not being sent updates... When I traded in my M3 RWD nearly 6 weeks ago, that one was already on 2018.36, but I got the P3D with 2018.32, told the delivery specialist and was told that I would get an update shortly after the delivery took place...
> 
> It never happen, still stuck on the .32 release, and the car sleeps over night connected to the WiFi.
> 
> I don't know if it's not accepting updates, but it seems like something isn't right as it has not even receive the .36 release which is the stepping stone to v9, isn't it?
> 
> Anyone else in my situation?


I have version 2018.36.2 on my model3 long range


----------



## djejnyc

TheMightyQuinn said:


> I have version 2018.36.2 on my model3 long range


I'm also still stuck on 36.2, but I also have no access to WiFi on my car. Maybe I should go park down by the Tesla showroom?


----------



## djejnyc

cpoole said:


> Happy to announce that I finally got the v9 update, 2018.42.2 all the way from 2018.32.4
> 
> ;-)


Still stuck on 2018.36.x, as of 11/15!


----------



## cpoole

djejnyc said:


> Still stuck on 2018.36.x, as of 11/15!


Sorry to hear. Funnily enough, once I got on 42.2, I received 42.4 a few days later and then again 42.8 shortly after (for the Track Mode)


----------

